# 2.6.8.1-nitro2 "So creamy it's almost fattening"

## seppe

The new nitro-sources kernel patchset is here!

applied patches

```

from_2.6.8.1_to_staircase7.I 

schedrange.diff

schedbatch2.4.diff

schediso2.5.diff 

sched-adjust-p4gain

hard_swappiness1.diff 

defaultcfq.diff 

config_hz.diff 

1g_lowmem_i386.diff 

kiflush1.diff 

token-thrashing-control.patch 

__cleanup_transaction-latency-fix.patch

filemap_sync-latency-fix.patch

jbd-recovery-latency-fix.patch

journal_clean_checkpoint_list-latency-fix.patch 

kjournald-smp-latency-fix.patch 

prune_dcache-latency-fix.patch

slab-latency-fix.patch 

truncate_inode_pages-latency-fix.patch

unmap_vmas-smp-latency-fix.patch 

9000-SuSE-117-writeback-lat.patch 

kiflush-pm-fix.diff 

kiflush-delay-inactive.diff

cddvd-cmdfilter-drop.patch

patch-i386-irq_enable_spinlocks2

patch-ool-spinlocks

get_user_pages-latency-fix.patch

preempt-timing-2.6.8-rc1 

vesafb-tng-0.9-rc4-2.6.8.1.patch

lirc-2.6.5-mm1-20040406

menuconfig-NAME-v1.0.patch

squashfs2.0-patch

gcloop-2.6-20040527.patch

kernel-events-rml-2.6.8-rc2-6.patch

fbsplash-0.9-r5-2.6.8-rc3.patch

2.6.8.1-nitro1-write-barriers 

lufs-0.9.7-2.6.0-test9.patch

iteraid_1.44.diff

omnibook-2.6.8-rc2-bk2.diff

config-nr-tty-devices.patch

cdfs-2.6.3a.diff

acx100-2.6.8-rc2-bk2.diff

reiser4-20040812-nitro.diff

packet-2.6.8.patch

swsusp-for-nitro

orinoco-0.13e-patch.diff

ipw2100-0.52

```

So what's new?

All latest CK's patches to optimize this kernel for desktop use

omnibook

cdfs

acx

reiser4 is updated (yes yes, the latest snapshot!)

packet writing support for cdrw's

software suspend 2

orinocco monitor patch

intel pro wireless (centrino) drivers

But there is a little problem ...

The ebuild doesn't work  :Sad: 

ebuild is at http://www.sepi.be/nitro/2.6.8.1-nitro2/nitro-sources-2.6.8.1-r2.ebuild but it's broken  :Sad: 

The error log can be found at http://www.sepi.be/nitro/2.6.8.1-nitro2/patch-2.6.8.1-nitro2.err

If anyone knows how to fix this, let me know please.

So if you wanna install this release, you have to patch it manually without portage. Here is how to do this:

How to install this:

1. Download the 2.6.8.1 linux kernel at http://www.kernel.org/pub/linux/kernel/v2.6/linux-2.6.8.1.tar.bz2

2. extract linux-2.6.8.1.tar.bz2 to /usr/src/linux-2.6.8.1-nitro2

3. Download the nitro sources patch set at http://www.sepi.be/nitro/2.6.8.1-nitro2/patch-2.6.8.1-nitro2.bz2

4. cd to /usr/src/linux-2.6.8.1-nitro2/ which contains the 2.6.8.1 kernel

5. patch it (make sure that you are in /usr/src/linux-2.6.8.1-nitro1 which contains the 2.6.8.1 linux kernel you've downloaded):

```

bzcat /path/to/patch-2.6.8.1-nitro2.bz2 | patch -p1

```

6. done, now configure & compile it, I assume you know how to do this.

Warning

Please note that this patchset is very experimental. There are 49 different patches in and not everything is tested well, so stuff could be broken!

Thanks to

Dryre, Lith, DaMouse, PickledOnion and all the other people from #nitro-sources for helping me me with swsusp2, reiser4, and testing. 

Sorry again for the broken ebuild, butI really don't know what's wrong with it. It looks like it patches with -p0 instead of -p1 for some reason. If you know a solution for this, let me know please.

Enjoy  :Wink: 

----------

## Gentii

I'm getting a lot of errors at compil :

```
kernel/built-in.o(.text+0x6556): In function `do_exit':

: undefined reference to `suspend_task'

kernel/built-in.o(.text+0x1c06f): In function `refrigerator':

: undefined reference to `software_suspend_state'

kernel/built-in.o(.text+0x1c239): In function `num_to_be_frozen':

: undefined reference to `suspend2_core_ops'

kernel/built-in.o(.text+0x1c295): In function `freeze_threads':

: undefined reference to `suspend_result'

kernel/built-in.o(.text+0x1c35b): In function `freeze_threads':

: undefined reference to `suspend_result'

kernel/built-in.o(.text+0x1c4e1): In function `freeze_processes':

: undefined reference to `suspend_result'

kernel/built-in.o(.text+0x1c4eb): In function `freeze_processes':

: undefined reference to `software_suspend_state'

kernel/built-in.o(.text+0x1c582): In function `freeze_processes':

: undefined reference to `suspend_result'

kernel/built-in.o(.text+0x1c5a0): In function `freeze_processes':

: undefined reference to `software_suspend_state'

kernel/built-in.o(.text+0x1c5a9): In function `freeze_processes':

: undefined reference to `suspend_task'

kernel/built-in.o(.text+0x1c5df): In function `freeze_processes':

: undefined reference to `suspend_result'

kernel/built-in.o(.text+0x1c61a): In function `freeze_processes':

: undefined reference to `suspend_result'

kernel/built-in.o(.text+0x1c62c): In function `freeze_processes':

: undefined reference to `suspend2_core_ops'

kernel/built-in.o(.text+0x1c677): In function `thaw_processes':

: undefined reference to `software_suspend_state'

kernel/built-in.o(.text+0x1c681): In function `thaw_processes':

: undefined reference to `suspend_task'

kernel/built-in.o(.text+0x1c6eb): In function `thaw_processes':

: undefined reference to `software_suspend_state'

kernel/built-in.o(__ksymtab+0x6a8): undefined reference to `suspend_task'

kernel/built-in.o(__ksymtab+0x6b0): undefined reference to `suspend_action'

kernel/built-in.o(__ksymtab+0x6b8): undefined reference to `software_suspend_state'

drivers/built-in.o(.text+0x38549): In function `kbd_keycode':

: undefined reference to `software_suspend_state'

drivers/built-in.o(.text+0x3855e): In function `kbd_keycode':

: undefined reference to `suspend2_core_ops'

drivers/built-in.o(.text+0xac68c): In function `vesafb_check_var':

: undefined reference to `fb_validate_mode'

drivers/built-in.o(.text+0xac81d): In function `vesafb_check_limits':

: undefined reference to `fb_validate_mode'

drivers/built-in.o(.init.text+0x799f): In function `vesafb_vbe_init':

: undefined reference to `fb_get_monitor_limits'

drivers/built-in.o(.init.text+0x79d4): In function `vesafb_vbe_init':

: undefined reference to `fb_create_modedb'

drivers/built-in.o(.init.text+0x7b79): In function `vesafb_probe':

: undefined reference to `framebuffer_alloc'

drivers/built-in.o(.init.text+0x7c77): In function `vesafb_probe':

: undefined reference to `fb_alloc_cmap'

drivers/built-in.o(.init.text+0x7d15): In function `vesafb_probe':

: undefined reference to `vesa_modes'

drivers/built-in.o(.init.text+0x7d25): In function `vesafb_probe':

: undefined reference to `fb_find_mode'

drivers/built-in.o(.init.text+0x7de6): In function `vesafb_probe':

: undefined reference to `fb_dealloc_cmap'

drivers/built-in.o(.init.text+0x7dee): In function `vesafb_probe':

: undefined reference to `framebuffer_release'

drivers/built-in.o(.init.text+0x7e05): In function `vesafb_probe':

: undefined reference to `fb_destroy_modedb'

drivers/built-in.o(.init.text+0x7f84): In function `vesafb_probe':

: undefined reference to `fb_get_mode'

drivers/built-in.o(.init.text+0x80d9): In function `vesafb_probe':

: undefined reference to `register_framebuffer'

drivers/built-in.o(.init.text+0x81e3): In function `vesafb_probe':

: undefined reference to `fb_destroy_modedb'

drivers/built-in.o(.init.text+0x8475): In function `vesafb_probe':

: undefined reference to `fb_get_mode'

drivers/built-in.o(.init.text+0x84ae): In function `vesafb_probe':

: undefined reference to `framebuffer_release'

drivers/built-in.o(.data+0x3e554): undefined reference to `soft_cursor'

make: *** [.tmp_vmlinux1] Error 1
```

----------

## luqas

woot seppe.  I will try it as soon as I get home.  I know the test patchset that I used last night ran great.

----------

## spb

Working perfectly here. Nice job.

Oh, and as for the ebuild not working: trying to patch at -p0 is normal for epatch. It does a dry-run at every p-level, and then patches at the one that succeeds. Scroll down a bit in that log, and you find  *Quote:*   

> Attempting Dry-run:
> 
> cmd: patch -p1 --dry-run -f < /var/tmp/portage/nitro-sources-2.6.8.1-r2/work/patches/1/patch-2.6.8.1-nitro2.patch
> 
> =======================================================
> ...

 

Not sure if that's any more helpful...

----------

## Robin79

lol you bastards just compiled the last one start compiling again eheheh i nitro you  :Razz:  your sources are great i still use the old one!!

----------

## Robin79

```

 file included from fs/reiser4/debug.c:32:

fs/reiser4/reiser4.h:18:2: #error "Please turn 4k stack off"

make[2]: *** [fs/reiser4/debug.o] Error 1

make[1]: *** [fs/reiser4] Error 2

make: *** [fs] Error 2

```

damm do i have to use 8 k stack  :Sad: 

----------

## luqas

for reiser4 yes you do....

----------

## Wi1d

Sweet. I'll try it soon as I get off work or soon as I fire up putty.

----------

## Robin79

more errors  :Sad: 

```

kernel/built-in.o(.text+0x5dce): In function `do_exit':

: undefined reference to `suspend_task'

kernel/built-in.o(.text+0x1a7db): In function `refrigerator':

: undefined reference to `software_suspend_state'

kernel/built-in.o(.text+0x1a9a5): In function `num_to_be_frozen':

: undefined reference to `suspend2_core_ops'

kernel/built-in.o(.text+0x1a9f7): In function `freeze_threads':

: undefined reference to `suspend_result'

kernel/built-in.o(.text+0x1aac1): In function `freeze_threads':

: undefined reference to `suspend_result'

kernel/built-in.o(.text+0x1ac3b): In function `freeze_processes':

: undefined reference to `suspend_result'

kernel/built-in.o(.text+0x1ac5d): In function `freeze_processes':

: undefined reference to `software_suspend_state'

kernel/built-in.o(.text+0x1acdd): In function `freeze_processes':

: undefined reference to `suspend_result'

kernel/built-in.o(.text+0x1acfb): In function `freeze_processes':

: undefined reference to `software_suspend_state'

kernel/built-in.o(.text+0x1ad04): In function `freeze_processes':

: undefined reference to `suspend_task'

kernel/built-in.o(.text+0x1ad3b): In function `freeze_processes':

: undefined reference to `suspend_result'

kernel/built-in.o(.text+0x1ad77): In function `freeze_processes':

: undefined reference to `suspend_result'

kernel/built-in.o(.text+0x1ada0): In function `freeze_processes':

: undefined reference to `suspend2_core_ops'

kernel/built-in.o(.text+0x1add1): In function `thaw_processes':

: undefined reference to `suspend_task'

kernel/built-in.o(.text+0x1addb): In function `thaw_processes':

: undefined reference to `software_suspend_state'

kernel/built-in.o(.text+0x1ae42): In function `thaw_processes':

: undefined reference to `software_suspend_state'

kernel/built-in.o(__ksymtab+0x6a8): undefined reference to `suspend_task'

kernel/built-in.o(__ksymtab+0x6b0): undefined reference to `suspend_action'

kernel/built-in.o(__ksymtab+0x6b8): undefined reference to `software_suspend_sta

te'

drivers/built-in.o(.text+0x33171): In function `kbd_keycode':

: undefined reference to `software_suspend_state'

drivers/built-in.o(.text+0x33186): In function `kbd_keycode':

: undefined reference to `suspend2_core_ops'

make: *** [.tmp_vmlinux1] Error 1

```

----------

## chrisyu

 *Robin79 wrote:*   

> more errors 
> 
> 

 

You need enable Power management options (ACPI, APM)  --->Software Suspend 2

----------

## emoll

has anyone tried this with an SMP processor (P4 HT or other)??? If so could you give me a shout on this thread??

----------

## Wi1d

I'm gettings errors too    :Sad: 

```
  SPLIT   include/linux/autoconf.h -> include/config/*

make[1]: `arch/i386/kernel/asm-offsets.s' is up to date.

  CHK     include/linux/compile.h

  CC      mm/page_alloc.o

mm/page_alloc.c:2207: error: `disable_pcp_lists' undeclared here (not in a function)

mm/page_alloc.c:2207: error: initializer element is not constant

mm/page_alloc.c:2207: error: (near initialization for `__ksymtab_disable_pcp_lists.value')

mm/page_alloc.c:2207: error: __ksymtab_disable_pcp_lists causes a section type conflict

make[1]: *** [mm/page_alloc.o] Error 1

make: *** [mm] Error 
```

----------

## teutzz

 *Dryre wrote:*   

> for reiser4 yes you do....

  why? i'm on 2.6.8-nitro1 using 4k stack and reiser4 on my root and boot partition and i don't have any problems, not even under heavy load (i.e. during big emerges)

----------

## Robin79

i just tried the 2.6.8.1-nitro1 and usb wasnt working sucky  :Razz:  i have compiled this one now and i will try  :Smile: 

----------

## luqas

 *teutzz wrote:*   

>  *Dryre wrote:*   for reiser4 yes you do....  why? i'm on 2.6.8-nitro1 using 4k stack and reiser4 on my root and boot partition and i don't have any problems, not even under heavy load (i.e. during big emerges)

 

The latest reiser4 snapshots made that requirement.

----------

## Robin79

DAMM!!!

```

kernel panic attempted to kill init!

```

----------

## Pacy

Without software suspend 2 and framebuffer support my kernel didn't compile... but now it seems to work  :Smile: 

LHG

----------

## Wi1d

mm/page_alloc.o fails in every kernel{love,nitro,sys-kernel/development-sources} compile I do! Has anyone had this problem before?

----------

## Robin79

damm i got kernel panic and i am out of ideas  :Sad: 

Anyone got any ideas? i can post my config or what you people want???

----------

## luqas

 *Wi1d wrote:*   

> mm/page_alloc.o fails in every kernel{love,nitro,sys-kernel/development-sources} compile I do! Has anyone had this problem before?

 

What are the errors Wi1d?

----------

## Wi1d

 *Quote:*   

> Wi1d wrote:
> 
> mm/page_alloc.o fails in every kernel{love,nitro,sys-kernel/development-sources} compile I do! Has anyone had this problem before?
> 
> What are the errors Wi1d?

 

I got that working now. I configured from scratch, I guess 2.6.8.1 didn't like 2.6.8, and development-sources-2.6.8.1 compiled fine but I now have a new set of errors /w nitro (.tmp_vmlinux1):

*edit* oops  :Embarassed:   *scrolls up and reads*Last edited by Wi1d on Wed Aug 18, 2004 9:03 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## jewps

 *Robin79 wrote:*   

> DAMM!!!
> 
> ```
> 
> kernel panic attempted to kill init!
> ...

 

Same thing with my second laptop, but the problem is, i cannot see the logs before the stack dumps. I told seppe about the problems but i have no idea why he released it. I did get this Nitro2 to work tho, 2.6.8.1-nitro2

It's pretty nice but it's buggy.. Things like if you don't enable swsusp2, things break. The vesafb-tng is broken if you don't enable it, etc.. 

Here's my config, this one does compile and boot:

Here

Seppe, perhaps you should pull this until we fix more things.. I made a new patch that addresses a few of these issues but I never got the chance to talk to you.

This is lith btw, jewps is my forum nickname  :Wink: 

----------

## Wi1d

Even w/ software suspend 2 and framebuffer compiled  into my kernel I'm still getting errors.

error

config

----------

## jewps

 *Wi1d wrote:*   

> Even w/ software suspend 2 and framebuffer compiled  into my kernel I'm still getting errors.
> 
> error
> 
> config

 

Your config compiled just fine here..

BUILD   arch/i386/boot/bzImage

Root device is (3, 8)

Boot sector 512 bytes.

Setup is 4333 bytes.

System is 1820 kB

Kernel: arch/i386/boot/bzImage is ready

----------

## Wi1d

Seems to work now. I tried my config w/ emerge --fetchonly nitro-sources instead of wget  http://www.kernel.org/pub/linux/kernel/v2.6/linux-2.6.8.1.tar.bz2. Don't really understand why that would be any different but at least it works.

----------

## luqas

Here is a small fix that will allow you to compile the nitro2 without having to select software suspend in the kernel (for those that want it).

Just apply this on top of the nitro-sources...

software-suspend-fix-nitro

----------

## black hole sun

I get this when I compile:

```
drivers/built-in.o(.text+0xa7b7a): In function `vesafb_check_var':

: undefined reference to `fb_validate_mode'

drivers/built-in.o(.text+0xa7cd9): In function `vesafb_check_limits':

: undefined reference to `fb_validate_mode'

drivers/built-in.o(.init.text+0x6df1): In function `vesafb_vbe_init':

: undefined reference to `fb_get_monitor_limits'

drivers/built-in.o(.init.text+0x6e26): In function `vesafb_vbe_init':

: undefined reference to `fb_create_modedb'

drivers/built-in.o(.init.text+0x6fcb): In function `vesafb_probe':

: undefined reference to `framebuffer_alloc'

drivers/built-in.o(.init.text+0x716c): In function `vesafb_probe':

: undefined reference to `fb_alloc_cmap'

drivers/built-in.o(.init.text+0x720d): In function `vesafb_probe':

: undefined reference to `vesa_modes'

drivers/built-in.o(.init.text+0x721d): In function `vesafb_probe':

: undefined reference to `fb_find_mode'

drivers/built-in.o(.init.text+0x72e9): In function `vesafb_probe':

: undefined reference to `fb_dealloc_cmap'

drivers/built-in.o(.init.text+0x72f1): In function `vesafb_probe':

: undefined reference to `framebuffer_release'

drivers/built-in.o(.init.text+0x7308): In function `vesafb_probe':

: undefined reference to `fb_destroy_modedb'

drivers/built-in.o(.init.text+0x7480): In function `vesafb_probe':

: undefined reference to `fb_get_mode'

drivers/built-in.o(.init.text+0x75d6): In function `vesafb_probe':

: undefined reference to `register_framebuffer'

drivers/built-in.o(.init.text+0x76de): In function `vesafb_probe':

: undefined reference to `fb_destroy_modedb'

drivers/built-in.o(.init.text+0x7983): In function `vesafb_probe':

: undefined reference to `fb_get_mode'

drivers/built-in.o(.init.text+0x79c2): In function `vesafb_probe':

: undefined reference to `framebuffer_release'

drivers/built-in.o(.data+0x3e474): undefined reference to `soft_cursor'

make: *** [.tmp_vmlinux1] Error 1
```

 What option do I have to enable? I assume Framebuffer...can someone make a patch that allows a compile w/out framebuffer, my machine does NOT like FB...

----------

## jewps

just compile it in anyways, just don't put anything in your appent/kernel line in lilo/grub.

----------

## ett_gramse_nap

 *Dryre wrote:*   

> Here is a small fix that will allow you to compile the nitro2 without having to select software suspend in the kernel (for those that want it).
> 
> Just apply this on top of the nitro-sources...
> 
> software-suspend-fix-nitro

 

Doesn't work for me.   :Mad: 

----------

## ett_gramse_nap

Kernel panic here as well. Trying to kill init.

----------

## luqas

 *ett_gramse_nap wrote:*   

>  *Dryre wrote:*   Here is a small fix that will allow you to compile the nitro2 without having to select software suspend in the kernel (for those that want it).
> 
> Just apply this on top of the nitro-sources...
> 
> software-suspend-fix-nitro 
> ...

 

Does it apply cleanly? Or can you not compile the kernel without swsusp2 selected?  If you get the error on compile could you post it here. Thanks.

----------

## Robin79

i have applied the patch but cant compile without Software Suspend 2

----------

## luqas

weird.  I applied this patch to nitro last night an it let me compile without swsusp2 (of course I don't have any power management selected).  What are the errors you are getting?  Thanks.

----------

## Robin79

I use power management will try to disable it  :Smile:  be back if it works

edit. the compiling worjked wioll reboot and see if the kernel panic is gone .edit

----------

## Robin79

get same jkernel panix message as before  :Sad:   i think i skipped thos one and waiting for the next and hope that one will be better!!

----------

## fro5tbite

compile went ok, boot ok, nvidia wont boot x. I tried to modprobe nvidia, and it gave me error   :Evil or Very Mad: 

----------

## luqas

 *Robin79 wrote:*   

> get same jkernel panix message as before   i think i skipped thos one and waiting for the next and hope that one will be better!!

 

Seppe is working hard on a new one, so hopefully you won't have to wait too long.

----------

## malloc

Are you guys planning on putting any patch to fix the cdrecord problems?

----------

## Robin79

 *Dryre wrote:*   

>  *Robin79 wrote:*   get same jkernel panix message as before   i think i skipped thos one and waiting for the next and hope that one will be better!! 
> 
> Seppe is working hard on a new one, so hopefully you won't have to wait too long.

 

Sounds great  :Smile:  what was the issue with 2.6.8.1-nitro1 and usb? I hope that will be fixed too

----------

## seppe

A new nitro is in progress, but this time we'll test it a bit more

see http://sepi.be/nitro/experimental and tell us all the errors you got at #nitro-sources at irc.freenode.net  :Wink: 

edit: vesafb-tng is still broken in that experimental release

----------

## Robin79

I give it a try!!!

----------

## Robin79

Compiled without errors

----------

## Robin79

lol ifor me the experimental version works great so long no errors when compiled no errros on boot!! I just w8 and see if anything goes unstable..

----------

## Gentii

Robin79, I don't think 3 posts are enough, you should have made 10 more to tell the same thing. You could write one word per post, you know. And buy a new keyboard too please.

----------

## ett_gramse_nap

 *Gentii wrote:*   

> Robin79, I don't think 3 posts are enough, you should have made 10 more to tell the same thing. You could write one word per post, you know. And buy a new keyboard too please.

 

BIg deal?

----------

## neonik

I haven't checked out the new nitro-sources, so can't tell if it's been fixed or not: the cdrecord problem. Memory overflow etc due to READ too early.

Anyway, if it's not yet been fixed, here's the patch from Andrew Morton's -mm2 patchset modified against linux-2.6.8.1-ck1: linux-2.6.8.1-ck1.bio_uncopy_user-mem-leak.patch

It should work with nitro-sources, I guess.

Edit: I've just taken a look at the list of the patches in nitro3, it's also in there, so feel free to ignore this post.

----------

## Robin79

 *Gentii wrote:*   

> Robin79, I don't think 3 posts are enough, you should have made 10 more to tell the same thing. You could write one word per post, you know. And buy a new keyboard too please.

 

Whats the problem?? My keyboard works perfect just getting exited and typing faster than i can!! So sorry!! If you feel hurt please go see a shrink!

Mabey they can help you with you`r issues! against typing errors thank god im aint got dyselexi cause then i have gone mad on you!

----------

## fimbulvetr

2.6.8.1-nitro2 #2 Thu Aug 19 16:03:08 MDT 2004 i686 Intel(R) Pentium(R) M processor 1600MHz GenuineIntel GNU/Linux

No problems here...

----------

## jewps

A small fix for Nitro3, it basically incorporate's Dryre's swsusp fix and two minor fixes for vesafb-tng and ipw2100.

http://mobile.yingerdesign.com/other/Nitro3-sws+vesa+ipw2100-fix

a little edit: the vesafb-tng bug is when you don't enable vesafb-tng, it will look for a default mode from your config file, if no default mode is set in the config, the compile craps out. the ipw2100 fix is for swsusp2, but thats only if you use ipw2100. if you don't apply this patch, ipw2100 will complain about a workqueue issue which should've been resolved in .53 of ipw2100, but for some reason it doesn't work all that well..

aka lith.

----------

## Robin79

Jewps: where should does errors come? i see the little cute penguin when booting and have no errors when compiling or booting?

----------

## jewps

The errors are only visible IF your config does not have the line: CONFIG_FB_VESA_DEFAULT_MODE .

The ipw2100 basically splits out a p->workqueue error.. No biggies..

If it works for you then that's great, but these bugs will occur to people that doesn't use vesafb and do use ipw2100

also, i created a ebuild for nitro3, it incorporates n3, dryre's fix and my fix (for the above)

http://mobile.yingerdesign.com/other/nitro-sources-2.6.8.1-r3.ebuild

----------

## luqas

The errors will come when you compile the kernel.  If you already did that successfully then you don't need this patch.

----------

## Beckman

i also had the burnin prob with gentoo-devel-source 2.6.8-r1 as normal user

now switched to udev, 2.6.8.1-nitro3 and everything except the vmware-config.pl works fine

```
What is the location of the directory of C header files that match your running 

kernel? [/usr/src/linux/include] 

The kernel defined by this directory of header files does not have the same 

address space size as your running kernel.
```

```
beckman@Sinlex /usr/src/linux/include $ uname -rsp

Linux 2.6.8.1-nitro3 AMD Athlon(tm) XP 3200+
```

tnx for any advice

----------

## jewps

I think vmware had problems ever since the 2.6.8 days.. Don't quote me tho, your best bet would be bugs.gentoo.org

----------

## ashibaka

Kernel panic: tried to kill init  :Sad: 

Oh no!

----------

## sr20seth

Thanks for adding the ITE patch for me.  there is a new version (1.45).  has anyone seen a patch?

----------

## phranzee

it fails  :Sad: 

```
kernel/built-in.o(__ksymtab+0x6b0): undefined reference to `software_suspend_state'

drivers/built-in.o(.text+0x33015): In function `kbd_keycode':

: undefined reference to `software_suspend_state'

drivers/built-in.o(.text+0x3302a): In function `kbd_keycode':

: undefined reference to `suspend2_core_ops'
```

i didn't want to have swsusp compiled, but i'll try to enable it in config, maybe it will help.

edit: it works. but it's useless since i have no swap ;D

----------

## Beckman

 *jewps wrote:*   

> I think vmware had problems ever since the 2.6.8 days.. Don't quote me tho, your best bet would be bugs.gentoo.org

 

well, i had it runnin with the gentoo-devel-source 2.6.8-r1

maybe thats becouse im runnin nitro now.

----------

## jewps

 *phranzee wrote:*   

> it fails 
> 
> ```
> kernel/built-in.o(__ksymtab+0x6b0): undefined reference to `software_suspend_state'
> 
> ...

 

Yeah, Dryre narrowed it down to the Nigel's original patches.. It happens even with a vanilla kernel and the unmodified patches. So basically you have to select swsusp, but if you don't use it, you can compile it in as a module.

Meh  :Razz: 

aka Lith

----------

## phranzee

 *jewps wrote:*   

>  *phranzee wrote:*   it fails 
> 
> ```
> kernel/built-in.o(__ksymtab+0x6b0): undefined reference to `software_suspend_state'
> 
> ...

 ok, i'll remember next time

...

.......

...........

OM*G IT'S SOOOOO FAST !!!!!!  :Very Happy:  bye bye love sources.

thanks

----------

## FutureGuru

Total newbie question...

I'm suppose to change my reiserfs stack size from 4k to 8k.

I do this little operation - HOW?

I've searched forums and googled for answer but found nothing else than dead end. Help please.

And I'm sorry if someone of you gurus got mental breakdown reading this question.

----------

## athemi

Do an

```

cd /usr/src/linux

make menuconfig

```

In the "Kernel Hacking" section look out for "Use 4Kb for kernel stacks instead of 8Kb" and disable it.

----------

## d0nju4n

 *athemi wrote:*   

> Do an
> 
> ```
> 
> cd /usr/src/linux
> ...

 

Also be sure that /usr/src/linux is pointing to the right kernel by issuing a

```
ls -l /usr/src/linux
```

  On more than one occasion I've edited a menuconfig for the wrong kernel, and didnt realize until after the compile.  If /usr/src/linux is pointing to the wrong kernel, then just remove it and recreate the link

----------

## d0nju4n

Nitro sources work beautifully here, everything I use is working, and they run faster than the latest love release on my hardware.  Great job

----------

## G3n2

everything works fine here \o/

----------

## Vlad

Just out of curiousity...would it be possible to make a script that asks the user if they'd like to apply each patch?  Could that be done in an ebuild?  It would be nice to not include unneeded patches that may break parts of the kernel (it would also be useful for telling the effectiveness of a kernel/patch!).  Taking it a step further, would it be possible to do this in an ebuild?

----------

## jewps

That's not possible as far as i know. Think of this patchset as a tree with branches, one patch depends on another and another is modified to fit the first two.. The latest patch i made works rather well in terms of not needing swsusp so that fixes 99% of the problems. However,  i'm still having problems with vesafb-tng.. Oh well :\

My latest patch is based on mm3, .104 of swsusp, latest fbsplash + vesatng, and a few other things but seppe hasn't approved it yet so I won't post the link to the ebuild.. It's better than nitro3 tho  :Razz: 

----------

## Pink

 *Vlad wrote:*   

> Just out of curiousity...would it be possible to make a script that asks the user if they'd like to apply each patch?  Could that be done in an ebuild?  It would be nice to not include unneeded patches that may break parts of the kernel (it would also be useful for telling the effectiveness of a kernel/patch!).  Taking it a step further, would it be possible to do this in an ebuild?

 

It is a good idea but is, unfortunately pretty much impossible.

The problem is that a kernel starts off with a set code, adding a patch changes that (obviously). The patch adds itself (throgh the patch command) by looking for line numbers and matching code from the original kernel. It finds the code and slips the new code in where it is told to.

The problem starts here due to the first patch being added: the kernel code has changed. The next patch is also looking for the original kernel code and line numbering but can't find the line number and code it looking for because it was changed by the previous patch. As such it will patch what it can but will give rejects, little files that say where it couldn't find the code it was looking for and so didn't add some code from the patch.

The more patches you add, the more the original kernel code is changed and so the more chances are that the patches will not apply cleanly.

Now, the kernel is a big piece of code and many patches do apply cleanly as they look at different areas of code, and often it is only one reject from a aptch, but other times it is, literally, dozens of rejects.

This makes it, with the programmes we have now, pretty much impossible to do what you suggest, although it would be rather nice.

HTH   :Very Happy: 

----------

## sr20seth

here is a script i use for updating my kernels.. it will handle any of the patch sets.. just modify the vars and maybe tweak the regexes.  put this in a cron statement, and you can have it check for updates daily.

----------

## m0sia

usb and cupsd don't work with nitro2... it is very bad.... =(((

----------

## Pink

 *m0sia wrote:*   

> usb and cupsd don't work with nitro2... it is very bad.... =(((

 

Hmm, very odd, both work perfectly well here.

Do you have any error messages or anything, or will the demons just not start? Any info you do have is needed to try to help.   :Very Happy: 

----------

## MighMoS

I tried applying both patches, and it still failed with _thaw errors everyone else has been getting.  But building softwaresusped2 as a module fixed it.

----------

## luqas

The latest version of swsusp2 (.104) seems to have fixed most of the compile errors that we have been seeing.  The new nitro will be based off of that so you won't have to select it to compile.

----------

## miseiler

 *emoll wrote:*   

> has anyone tried this with an SMP processor (P4 HT or other)??? If so could you give me a shout on this thread??

 

Yep, nitro2 on a P4 2.4C @ 3.2Ghz w/ SMP and HT enabled works just fine here so far.  Required fb and swsus2.

This kernel is bloody fast.  I had no idea what I was missing.  The next step is reiser4, I guess...I can't even imagine how light on its feet this computer is going to be at that point...

----------

